# Car supermarket in Wembley area



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Anyone know where's there a big car supermarket thing in Wembley/Neasden/Harlesden etc?

Much obliged.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

try www.cargiant.co.uk - off scrubs lane. Pretty good selection there, but they ain't up for a haggle on the price :?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

That's the one I think

Many thanks


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

http://www.car-supermarkets.com

Search the whole country if you need to :wink:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Itchy feet again Vern?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Not just yet

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vernan said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Not just yet
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Having seen your pic, I was expecting you to be after a nice Rover 75 estate... :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

vernan said:


> Anyone know where's there a big car supermarket thing in Wembley/Neasden/Harlesden etc?
> 
> Much obliged.


There is and I've been twice and been incredibly disappointed both times.

In fact a flame of mine a little while ago related to the very place. You don't get a test drive as such - just an amble around the trading estate. If you get the car out of second, I'd be surprised. The car we wanted ran out of petrol the first time we went and the second time the one we wanted had no history and only one key.

And on top of all that, I didn't find their prices very competitive. :?

Of course, lots of people go there and are, presumably, happy with the service. In fact a frined of ours recently bought a Passat - which prompted us to go there again the second time. Never again though.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Thanks kell. Info's not for me, thank goodness, but I'll warn them. Whole idea of a car "supermarket" sounds very










to me.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

www.gtccar.co.uk/
I got mine from here...
wilsden junction


----------

